# Taking Credit Cards



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking to start taking credit cards anyone have recomendations. We do lots of fairs and festivals during the summer and need either wifi or mobile service what are using?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are no credit card processors that won't work on wifi or mobile. Are you asking for hardware solutions?

I would look first to your cell phone. What do you use now?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

All CC processors are ripoffs and scams. You need to find the least offensive. 

Sam's Club and Costo are about the least offensive. Purchase your equipment, don't lease. 

Once you start you will start getting phone calls from other processors trying to get you to switch. Be careful, they will say they are your processor or try to make you think that. Keep in mind your processor will NOT call you to offer better rates. 

Good Luck.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

Take a look at Square Up. It attaches to your smart phone or tablet, and the device is free with no monthly cost. You only pay as you use it. It's perfect for events.


----------



## fajedi (Oct 6, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I am using Intuit. I was with Sam's and it is not one of the better ones. With Intuit, they have lots of options and keep pressing for less monthly outlay.

As for it being mobile, again they have options. Currently I have to go through my computer and I have an aircard for it when we do shows. The biggest problem is how slow it is. There has to be a better way out there.


----------



## 6FigureDesigns (Jan 30, 2011)

I use paypal right now they are prolly the cheapest start up and easiest to setup.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

6FigureDesigns said:


> I use paypal right now they are prolly the cheapest start up and easiest to setup.


 
Paypal has the highest per transaction charge of any processor.


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Use square. I use mine all the time. No setup fees, goes right through your cell phone.


----------



## sportmarty (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe its just me but I have used PayPal virtual terminal since day one and I can process on Droid, PC, or my netbook with Verizon. If you were not doing the shows there would not be any equipment charges and that saves you some money... one thing that paypal offers that NO OTHER provider does is instant access to your money. After 60 days with paypal you can get their debit card which allows you instant access to your payment or I can have it sent to my bank about 3 business days later. Now I have heard that sometimes Paypal holds a reserve on the account but that has never happened to me. It cost me $30 month and 2.% per transaction however I get 1% rebate for using my card at the end of the month. Last week I took a $3k payment from a corporate customer and 2 minutes later I ordered their product from sanmar using their money. I have only had one chargeback in 5 years and that was because the hubby did not know wifey had purchased something from us... we won that one so never really had a problem.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Jayarr do you key in many of your charges on square or do you always have the card available?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm with NPC and we use a wireless VeriFone. I have not had any problem at all.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

2% for paypal is very high. You can get your transactions at about 1.5% plus 15c a transaction from most processors with no monthly fees and no closing fees with a little negotiation.


----------



## sportmarty (Jul 6, 2008)

binki said:


> 2% for paypal is very high. You can get your transactions at about 1.5% plus 15c a transaction from most processors with no monthly fees and no closing fees with a little negotiation.


on the surface it looks harsh but with the 1% rebate and the instant access to funds it works great for us. my effective rate is closer to 1% so not so bad and I believe many merchants charge a higher % for non scanned cards and we do some shows. 

So to sum up I am willing to pay a little more for instant access for money but with the rebate I am actually paying less than most... 

This may not work for everyone just my .02 worth


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

If you are doing a small volume and you don't want the liability of actually handling the customers credit card data, consider google checkout. No monthly fees and after 60 days you get your money in two business days. Mobile processing will require the customer to have a internet email address (gmail, yahoo, etc.).

-James Leonard


----------



## Mdtype (Jan 22, 2011)

Check this out: Pricing | Merchant Warehouse

It got great recommendations and it does say you can use your smartphone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I use pay pal also because I may go for a month or more with no card transactions, mostly cash & checks.
I tell people up front they will be charged the 2% fee if they want to use a card, most don't mind & the others come back with greenbacks!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Another strategy is to build the cost of services like PayPal or Google Checkout into your price and offer a DISCOUNT for cash or postal money order.

-James Leonard


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been with merchant warehouse for 4 yrs. I have had no problems at all and money is in my accout in 48 hours. Now for the but. I am using my Iphone - it is not cheap like that indicates - the monthly fee whether I use it or not is $34.99. I do not meet the monthly minimum 10 out of 12. I am currently deciding who to switch. $35 is a lot to pay if you donot use it every month.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I use ProPay and not had any problems. About $60 a year and the % of sale depending on the card and money is available as soon as the card clears, 24 to 48 hours! Works for me...I don't do a lot of show a year so this is less expensive for me.


----------

